# A few shots from the garden.



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 9, 2019)

Hover Fly and an ant.  80mm Nikon macro and flash with 8" diffuser.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 9, 2019)

Wow! #2 for me. I've got to get the macro lens out.


----------



## danbob6 (Jul 9, 2019)

I second #2 and add #4.  The lighting on the insects is perfect.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm impressed! That's some nice work there.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 9, 2019)

danbob6 said:


> I second #2 and add #4.  The lighting on the insects is perfect.



I second #2 and #4, and add #1.
And #3 what the heck.

Great photography.


----------



## edsland (Jul 9, 2019)

I like all of them a lot....


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 9, 2019)

Stunning set, really love them all!


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments.  Macro photography is so much fun because you really don't know what you have captured until the images hit LR.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 10, 2019)

Great set! I love the razor sharp details and vibrant colors.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 10, 2019)

Wow, stunning set for sure. I can't pick a favorite.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 11, 2019)

Beautiful set. Hard to pick a favorite!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jul 11, 2019)

I like the 2nd 0ne the best.


----------

